# 570 New Holland square baler Issues



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Having issues with my new holland 570 baler not tying on the left hand side...It looks as is if when it is tying it's knot it is tying it to the next bale..so I'm getting 3 bales then it's not tied...Please help!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If you are having knots hanging on the bill hook, replace the knife on the knife arm and also the roller. Adjust the knife arm so it rubs on the bill hook when the knife arm sweeps across.

At the top of the machinery forum page is a pinned thread on My NH Tips etc. Click on that thread and scroll down until you find the posts on knitter repair. You will find information on adjusting the knife arm.


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

cowgirl1,

I see you are from WA as well! Welcome to the forum, hope you have a great stay!

Mike10 does a great job, make that a wonderful job!

We all have our own experiences and I will add my own ideas from on the farm.

If I am having "knots hang" on the bill hook, I keep a half round file and also a rat tail metal file in my tool boxes.

I look the leading edge of the wiper portion of the knife arm over for a sharp edge. I file that off the best as I can. It is hard to get at this in the machine so you do the best you can. Next I take the wiper portion and move the knotter frame to a point where the arm is riding on the bottom of the bill hook.

What I am looking for is how well the part circle of the wiper on the knife arm is mating up with the bill hook's underside. What you'll often find is that the wiper portion is only making contact with the bottom of the bill hook in a small part of the circle. You want as much of the circle of one to agree with as much of the other's circle as you can. You want a reasonably good fit. If not I take my files and go to work.

As I file I also work to get a slope on the wiper portion to favor wiping off the knot and not riding over it. In other words think of it as your shoe. If you were kicking a rock up out of the dirt would you use the ball of your foot or your toe?

The same applies here. You want the leading edge of the wiper on the knife arm to ride harder on the underside of the bill hook than the rear portion of it so it is not as apt to ride over the knot.

Last I will adjust the knife arm for tension and position though you won't need to position it much if you were paying close attention while filing .......... just mostly adjust for enough pressure. I like to bend the knife arm last because in the filing of it you will reduce pressure.

One more tip on knots hanging: Look at your bill hook and make sure you don't have a ditch or low place on the top of the bill hook tongue. The tongue is the little piece on top that acts as the pincher. A low place can add to a knot's resistance to be swept off by the wiper on the knife arm. You can't fill in a low place obviously with a file but what you do is try to reduce the "ramp" for the knot to ride out of the valley as it were.

The end of the tongue on it's top should end fairly smooth and it's point that does the pinching should be rounded.

Your files can redress the bill hook parts but it takes a lot of wheaties because they are very hard parts unlike the knife arm that is soft.

Once you get a ditch or valley of much significance in a bill hook tongue you might as well get ready to replace it. You'll buy some time working them over but it's on it's way out.

Also, look at mike's brace for working on the knotter ......... I don't have such a thing and have a lot of pinched body parts to thank for it ............... so be careful, knoters have reputation for biting you.

Barring such a tool, some helping hands would be in order.

Good luck and good baling!

Three 44s


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank so much for the help!


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Three44s? 
We did have a mechanic come out thought he fixed many issues on the baler until I unfortunately ran out string! Now, that I have restrung the baler is now when I am having this issue...Any more ideas? Do u think possibly the knotted could be fraying the twine and causing this? Therefore I need to file away?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

When you threaded the needle, did you go through the insulater directly below the eye of the needle?


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes.. I sure did....


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

So we are talking about an issue of knots hanging on one side after you ran out of string and also after a mechanic fixed a number of things?

I say mike is spot on worrying about your twine delivery to the knotter.

You may have miss restrung your baler on the side that is giving you trouble.

I would check the twine resistance comparing one side against the other and do that at various points.

Often grooves develop in the twine guides as well. If you changed brands or weights of twine that could throw a monkey wrench in things. A twine with a different thickness much less one with a different knot strength could raise cobb as well.

Another thing that could be an issue is the bill hook tension. Lessen tension there to release knots more easily. Your mechanic may have increased it thinking it was on the light side where according to the book it may have been but according to your baler it may require a pretty light setting, many balers work better light, so light in fact that it can be hard to keep the self locking nut on the special long bolt without spinning off.

But then it might just be the "old decreped" stuff we run ...lol for your 570 is a spring chicken in comparison.

Happy 4th everyone!!

Three 44s


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok....I appreciate all your helpful wisdom!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Is there any way for you to post a photo of the problem. What we are seeing in our minds may not be what you are actually witnessing.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

You might want to check that the twine is threaded over the roller on the top of the needle


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike10...I will take a picture Tomorrow definitely....
Hayguy....I will look....I believe it is... but hay....at this point I'll take any suggestions I can get!


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Pictures are important and you might share some history about the machine.

Did you just acquire it? Or did you have it and bale with it previously?

I am trying to establish some baselines about where and this problem came about.

As you might of guessed by now there a few paths to having knots hang on a bill hook besides pictures, I think could be helpful.

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ok....it's not missing a tie.....What it is doing is not releasing off the bill hook and breaking the string....


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Maybe you referring to an earlier post where I used "missed restrung". What I was referring to is that if you miss routed your twine you get excessive drag issues on that particularlar string. That raises all sorts of cobb with twine knotters and knots hanging is one them.

You will find these gizmos can be a real challenge but each time you whip a problem, you'll get a lot of satisfaction in conquering it.

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There are several different reasons why the knots are hanging, some more common then others. The most common is the knife arm either by a dull twine knife, flat spot on roller, not enough throw, or a combinations of all three.

A rough or grooved billhook will not allow the knot to slide off.

Insufficient tension at the twine holder. If there is not enough tension on the twine holder, the knife will pull twine out of the twine disc before the knife cuts which leaves longer tails.

Poor quality twine breaking during the knotting cycle will hang knots. If you are using light plastic twine such as 130 knot strength the twine holder can not hold onto the twine and either the knife will not cut it before the twine pulls out of the twine disc or the tails will be too long to pull through the knot.

Are you sure you have a completed knot with both twines. A missed knot on one string will sometimes hang on the billhook.


----------

